# Teaching Quinn to Recall!



## corgie (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm trying to teach Quinn to recall. He would fly to me from the top of his new cage and it lasted for about 4 min or so? He got millet and when he landed I would say 'come'.

I can't find any good guides for recall training though haha! I'm not exactly sure what to do :frown:


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't have any good advice for you I'm afraid. I taught Jaid to recall with kisses, his favorite thing


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Try holding your hand only a few inches away from the perch/cage and work from there, moving back a little when Quinn seems to have it down. Reward often when he does the right thing, and stop before he seems to be getting frustrated/stops listening. That's what I did anyways, not sure if it's the 'official' way or not. Even if you go slowly and only work on a few inches of distance more a day, it's still progress.


----------



## corgie (Jun 24, 2013)

Okay, thats what I was doing.

Is there a specific sound to use? I just use 'quinn come' or 'quinn' or 'come'. Should I whistle or something? When should I make the noise, we he lands?


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Some people use a clicker, some use praise or physical treats. Depends on what you find motivates him. And yeah, reward him when he comes to you. I read that you should praise them vocally whenever they fly to you, whether called or not.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I haven't actually recall trained any of mine but Bear and Myka do come to me most times when I call their name and whistle to them, then when they land on my hand I just tell them what a good and smart boy/girl they are


----------



## corgie (Jun 24, 2013)

Ok! Thanks guys! I think I was doing it right before but I wanted to make sure lol.


----------



## ScarredEclipse (Apr 1, 2014)

*Sunny flew to me on his own. And whatever Sunny does, Skittles does, too. He does it once in a while, but most of the time he's busy playing with his brother and looking for things to get into. I tell him good boy and praise him when he does it, but I don't push the issue. He loves his mama and he gives me loves. I agree to try whatever works. If certain treats work, do that. If calling to him in a certain way works, do that. Try a bit of everything.*


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Murray recalls now. I do pretty much the same as you - offer millet, gradually extending the distance she has to fly to get it. To begin with she was unsteady on the landing, but now she does it a treat. She gets One bite of millet for each successful flight, to or from her perch. I train until right before she gets bored, which is usually 5-10 mins or so! I also click and say "good" in the same voice each time she gets something right. I don't have a clicker because I can click my tongue  But I reckon "good" would probably do just as well!


----------

